# Crinum Calimistratum



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine melted slowly down to about 2 inches from the stalk after I planted them. How hopeful should I be that they ever come back? I've read that they take a looooong time to adjust.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are kind of slow in coming back ; but well worth it...i have a friend that has one over 6 feet tall...beautiful plant...


----------

